# Fort Fisher Lost and Found- claim it!



## Howie (Nov 24, 2019)

Good evening,
I was on Fort Fisher last night when the little bit of weather blew through.
I could tell by the sudden lights and movement just before high tide and through 4 or 5 AM some of you didn't enjoy feeding the pinfish through the storm.
One set up in particular, describe your reels, rods, rodholders, I'll get them to you. I saw your rod holders emerge from the water around 6 am or so.
If you rolled out and left anything you like, I'll clean it up and give it back if you want it.
I drink nearly any beer, no big deal.
I didn't catch anything significant, but the shelling this morning was spot on.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Any drag marks leading to the water?

If it looks like a struggle mapped out in the sand and then it ends where water and land meet, it happens up on Hatteras Island from time to time. A giant Shark known as the Salvo Hole Monster could be the culprit.

A lot of folks go after this OBX Shark and by and large the most common is rookie Sharkers with substandard stand up gear and Braided line in the over 100 pound range. Pro Sharkers know only too well about the Salvo Monster and these Sharkers avoid the North Beach area altogether during the summer and fall months....too dangerous they say....

Typical scenario as told by Dare County Detectives facing a real life who-dunnit:
The rookie Sharker bags out a Tuna Head and the Salvo Monster which comes in close only very late at night as in after 2:00AM at the earliest, grabs that Tuna Head. Because of non-stretch of the Braid the reel which is subject to tremendous over torqueing by the Salvo Monster quickly vaporizes the drag washer grease and the reel locks up.

Unfortunately if as has been the case on multiple occasions the sharker is strapped to the rod...well you can guess it is not pretty....

Once a rod and reel rusted beyond belief and covered with barnacles washed up on the beach just above Avon......trapped by barnacles in the leather fore-grips grips were human fingernails......


----------



## Howie (Nov 24, 2019)

I wish it was something that cool! They were still in rod holders down by the low tide line. They were dunked for a few hours.
I appreciate you replying Garbo, I always enjoy reading your stories and expertise.


----------



## Howie (Nov 24, 2019)

If I found a rod with fingernails marks in it, it would be on my wall forever.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

That critter latched on the my sea mullet head (drum bait) one morning just about 3:30AM south of Ramp 23. I had 3 rods out with Penn 525's on them. Many didnt like the clickers on those reels because they werent loud enough. I assure you that clicker can be loud and you can hear it scream at you when you are 20 feet away nodding off in a chair. Anyway, I got to the rod before it was ripped from the spike and turned the clicker off, but there was no stopping the Salvo Hole Monster. He (she) didnt even know it was hooked. I did have to re spool that reel after the sun came up.


----------



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

I work at island tackle on the island and a guy from Clinton came in yesterday and bought a new reel said that they packed up and he left 2 rods and sand spikes down there by accident... bet they are his... ill see if i can get a name... they are still down fishing the remainder of the week...


----------



## Howie (Nov 24, 2019)

Brhc2, thank you!

Let me know if you find it out.


----------



## Killing Time Saloon (Nov 8, 2020)

Howie said:


> Good evening,
> I was on Fort Fisher last night when the little bit of weather blew through.
> I could tell by the sudden lights and movement just before high tide and through 4 or 5 AM some of you didn't enjoy feeding the pinfish through the storm.
> One set up in particular, describe your reels, rods, rodholders, I'll get them to you. I saw your rod holders emerge from the water around 6 am or so.
> ...


----------



## Killing Time Saloon (Nov 8, 2020)

Penn think they both 4000 fierce with blue braided line, In the red bait rod holders, wife was using them told her to get in the truck and never look back that way. Next morning, DAMN!!


----------



## Howie (Nov 24, 2019)

Killing Time Saloon said:


> Penn think they both 4000 fierce with blue braided line, In the red bait rod holders, wife was using them told her to get in the truck and never look back that way. Next morning, DAMN!!


Yep that's them.
First the bad news, your 10 foot got given away to a dude that needed a rod. I apologize for that, but I didn't think you were ever going to turn up. On the bright side, the money you save getting the rest of your stuff back, you can buy another.

The good news, all your other stuff is good. Your reels had been submerged, I pulled them apart and detail cleaned/lubed them that day.

One of them shows more wear that the other, I assume that was the one on your 10 foot. The wear was enough that I marked the housing so you can keep it on your lighter rod so it lasts longer without the stress of your heavier rod.

At some point you are going to need to replace the drag disks. I wasn't aware the Fierce still used felt disks, but some of yours are pretty rough. They'll work for a while. I didn't have any spares or I would have replaced them.

Let me know where you are and when/where you want to link up.


----------



## Killing Time Saloon (Nov 8, 2020)

Howie said:


> Yep that's them.
> First the bad news, your 10 foot got given away to a dude that needed a rod. I apologize for that, but I didn't think you were ever going to turn up. On the bright side, the money you save getting the rest of your stuff back, you can buy another.
> 
> The good news, all your other stuff is good. Your reels had been submerged, I pulled them apart and detail cleaned/lubed them that day.
> ...


Clinton , NC cell 910-337-3017 Tim Walters, thanks


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

This is beautiful. The real we exist. To do good. AWESOME! Happy Friday .


----------

